# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Fotos e técnicas

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi aberta esta nova área para ajudar os membros menos "exclarecidos" (como eu  :KnSourire28:  ) a melhorarem a qualidade e as suas respectivas técnicas fotograficas.

Quais as melhores soluções para fotografar-mos o nosso aquario, peixes ou corais, é o objectivo desta área.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Júlio
Aí está um tópico que tb me agrada pois sou uma miséria a fotografar com digital e ainda por cima aquários.  :Admirado:  
Ajuda é necessária, para podermos melhorar as nossas fotos.
Um abraço

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!!
Vamos  a ver se tb aprendo a tirar umas fotos porreiras! O pior é que a máquina tb não vai ajudar!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Aqui fica um link para quem não percebe nada de fotografia:

 Tutorial p/ Iniciantes: Exposição, Abertura e ISO
http://www.digiforum.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=3394


Ainda por cima está em português. Leiam porque está muito bom  :SbOk3:  

Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Proença

A minha maqui não é grande coisa e o fotografo é ainda pior, é uma Casio Exilim EX-Z3 3.2MP alguem tem alguma experiencia com ela e que me ensine a tirar melhor proveito das suas funções?

----------


## Rui Pereira

Boa, com esse link aprendi a utilizar melhor a minha máquina (Pentax Optio 30)  :Vitoria:  
Cumprimentos,

----------


## João Rodrigo

Boas

Tenho uma Samsung Digimax A50, mas não consigo tirar fotografias pormenorizadas pois ficam todas desfocadas.... É do fotógrafo ou da máquina?

Obrigado,
João

----------


## Filipe Simões

As maquinas, eternamente as máquinas. Não acho que seja preciso ter muito olho para a coisa neste caso, pois o que fotografamos já é bonito o suficiente.
Para além de uma maquina que permita configurar todas estas coisas, iso, abertura, velocidade, convém ter um bom tripé. E lembrem-se de tirar as fotos com a maquina no tripé e com temporizador, de preferencia a elementos fixos, ou seja a malta que tá lá dentro e que nao se mexe, acho que é a melhor forma de começar.

A partir daí é ir afinando a coisa. Nem sempre a exposição que a maquina diz ser a ideal é a que parece melhor. 

Esse tutorial que tá aí em cima é uma boa base para se começar.

Não há regras para se conseguir boas fotografias, só uma certeza, sem disparar muitas vezes nunca se irá conseguir.

----------

